# Aquaclear 70 Surface Skimmer Mod



## Kooka

Hey folks, just wanted to see if anyone has attempted one of these before. I'm starting to get some surface gunk in my 20 gal and I'm wondering if this would help me eliminate it.

It seems like the PVC pipe method is the way to go, but would a skimmer box be an effective solution as well? Right now I have two nano powerheads pointed to towards the water surface which has helped, but I can still see accumulation around the sides.

Any builds, measurments, design ideas would be extremely helpful!

Something similar to this:


----------



## Chromey

I know someone selling a skimmer cheap ...

The 1 im getting from you, Not doing the job?


----------



## Kooka

Hmm, maybe I should have asked more for it... No, all kidding aside the skimmer in question took up too much room in my tank, I'm going to go skimmerless until I can find a good HOB skimmer for sale.


----------



## Y2KGT

Hey Phil,
Not sure if you're aware but Hagen makes the Aquaclear Surface Skimmer that attaches to any Aquaclear HOB filter and does exactly what you're looking for. They're sell for around $15 at most Canadian Online Retailers.
http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/pf-acpskm/Hagen+Aquaclear+Surface+Skimmer.html
--
Paul


----------



## Kooka

Ya, I've deliberated on getting one of those but the thought of constantly adjusting the water level to fit it put me off. I think I'll go the more expensive route and get a good HOB skimmer instead. Hoping to get my hands on an Aqua-C Remora or a CPR Bak Pak. 

I adjusted my 2 nano powerheads to agitate the surface more and it seems to be helping a lot, although I still see the film/gunk around the edges of the tank.


----------



## Y2KGT

Kooka said:


> Ya, I've deliberated on getting one of those but the thought of constantly adjusting the water level to fit it put me off. I think I'll go the more expensive route and get a good HOB skimmer instead. Hoping to get my hands on an Aqua-C Remora or a CPR Bak Pak.
> 
> I adjusted my 2 nano powerheads to agitate the surface more and it seems to be helping a lot, although I still see the film/gunk around the edges of the tank.


Actually the way this device works is one piece floats within the other and therefore the water level can fluctuate approximately 2 inches.

Next time you drop into Big Al's in Mississauga ask one of the guys to show you how it works. I suggest you ask Mark or Brian as they're the most experienced guys in there.
--
Paul


----------



## JayPetro

No need for constant adjustment with the skimmer attachment, just initial setting to determine how much flow from above surface level you want to remove. I have one of these on my 20 gal planted on a AC200 that only skims surface.I have another AC200 filtering only from water column. My tank is pretty stocked but also very clear with lots of oxygen and no surface film. Just have to pick out the plant leaves that find their way wedged in the skimmer.
Jay


----------



## JayPetro

Lol Paul beat me to it


----------



## BettaBeats

I did this and i noticeably removed protein film from the surface of my tank. i didnt fasten it properly so after a few months it broke off. It is something I might consider again.


----------



## teemee

Have you thought about just running an AC70 normally?
It should disperse everything on your size tank.
Why do you have scum at the top of your tank?
Are you feeding mysis?
If thats the case - rinse repeatedly until the water is clear and your problem might be solved...


----------



## SKurj

More surface disturbance may clear this up. If you have a powerhead in there aim it so it ripples the surface that will help.

A small skimmer in place of the 70 will help as well.


----------



## Kooka

I have two koralia nanos pointed towards the surface and all of the film has cleared up. It seems the source of the reddish gunk was the new red macro I bought from BA's. Thanks everyone for your inputs.


----------

